# Positive Pregnancy Tests Up For Sale Online



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

"Buying and selling others’ pregnancy tests is the latest trend on the Internet. Those involved in the trade said the buyers’ motive is often to trap a man." 

Seen At 11: Positive Pregnancy Tests Up For Sale Online Â« CBS New York


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Well, it sure is hard to come up with a benign purpose for such a purchase.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WTF is WRONG with people anymore?? SMH. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

So what do they do when the man actually finds out they aren't really pregnant?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

fake a miscarriage?


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm I'm guessing there's also a website to purchase a baby in 9 months?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> So what do they do when the man actually finds out they aren't really pregnant?


Not sure anyone who would do this is exactly the pinnacle of genius, so they probably didn't think that far ahead...


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

That would be a good indicator that she might be CRAZY!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> fake a miscarriage?


Hopefully that is not for sale online. ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

I know it sounds weird but when I see a pregnant woman, I naturally assume she's more honest, has more integrity etc. Something about the miracle of creating a child makes me assume the best in a mom to be.

Most people think about the buyer, but my mind went to the seller. A pregnant woman pumping these out to make a quick buck, makes me think of a beautiful hot fudge sundae except that maybe hot, but it's definitely NOT fudge, of the chocolate variety anyway.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess we need to advise our sons that if a girl claims she's pregnant, he wants to be there when she pees on the stick and then it doesn't leave his sight.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Hopefully that is not for sale online. ..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




It would be horrifying but not a bit surprising,sadly.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I guess we need to advise our sons that if a girl claims she's pregnant, he wants to be there when she pees on the stick and then it doesn't leave his sight.


I think the first line of defense would be to teach them to stay away from crazy. Honestly, does anyone really believe that something like this would be the _first_ clue she's got snakes in her head?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Exactly Rowan! I worked with a girl who faked pregnancies all the time. She was bat **** crazy and anybody who couldn't recognize it was just as bat sh!t crazy, or bat sh!t stupid.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I think the first line of defense would be to teach them to stay away from crazy.


That kinda goes without sayin'


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well getting pregnant to trap a man is nothing new so in that light doesn't this make sense... and yes of course she fakes a miscarriage too.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd just whip out my faked herpes test results.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> So what do they do when the man actually finds out they aren't really pregnant?


By then the woman has "forgotten" to take birth control pills and really gets pregnant by a man still thinking with his small head. Vicious cycle.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> I'd just whip out my faked herpes test results.


Bwahahahahahahaha!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

What will people think of next. I mean who would think of this? Who would even figure out that there is a market for this? Crazy....


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Will be interesting...in this culture eventually a lawsuit will come. Can't wait to see that.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I guess we need to advise our sons that if a girl claims she's pregnant, he wants to be there when she pees on the stick and then it doesn't leave his sight.


Exactly. And if she presents him with a stick that says "pregnant" he should run right out and get a new stick from the Rx ostensibly because she needs to take the test twice to lower the chance of getting a false positive, but actually because he needs to see it happen with a new stick while he watches.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Exactly. And if she presents him with a stick that says "pregnant" he should run right out and get a new stick from the Rx ostensibly because she needs to take the test twice to lower the chance of getting a false positive, but actually because he needs to see it happen with a new stick while he watches.


And if he stays with her, and she really does turn up pregnant some time...insist on a paternity test...


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't get over the idea of sending a peed on stick through the mail......that's disgusting! What if someone accidentally touched it?? You can't do a pregnancy test without either pee or blood and neither of those should be where decent people can come into contact with them in any way, shape or form, much less transactional mailings! So, so, so utterly vile!


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

That’d make for an interesting first visit to the OBGyn.


----------



## HobbesTheTiger (Apr 7, 2014)

Because of my ex gf (forgeting pills, insisting we do it without protecting, saying in one of her down moods that she should just drop out of college and become a mom,...) and because of the articles I've read on the internet, I'm really scared of being trapped via a pregnancy. 

I can easily see this being used by a woman to persuade her bf/husband to have unprotected sex with her, since "she's already pregnant, so why not enjoy it without protection", and the guy doing because he might as well enjoy the benefits of pregnancy.

I cannot believe any person, woman or man, would try to manipulate someone into a pregnancy. It's one of the worst things you can do to someone. Then again, that's the reason why I don't have sex unless I'm willing to take the risk of getting that girl pregnant at that time and dealing with the consequences.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

I also don't understand what the purpose would be but these women are probably not that bright in the first place.

Maybe get him to consent to sex without a condom because he thinks she is already pregnant?

To see his reaction to her getting pregnant? (if he will run or stick around)

Convince him to move in together?

Ask him for money for the baby?

This is really disturbing. But I have heard of women (a tiny minority of women) starting to go crazy when they get well into their 30's and still don't have a kid or are nowhere near marriage. If you want a kid from a man there are better ways (completely evil) of actually getting pregnant.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Howdy Ntamph:

Ever seen the movie “An Officer and a Gentleman”? I grew up in a town just like that – happens a lot.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Seriously you'd have to have a screw loose to do something like this.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

TiggyBlue said:


> Seriously you'd have to have a screw loose to do something like this.


The world is not like it used to be.

Lots of people walking around with loose screws,
Both male and female.


----------



## the2ofus (Jan 28, 2014)

COGypsy said:


> I can't get over the idea of sending a peed on stick through the mail......that's disgusting! What if someone accidentally touched it?? You can't do a pregnancy test without either pee or blood and neither of those should be where decent people can come into contact with them in any way, shape or form, much less transactional mailings! So, so, so utterly vile!


You can get ones that you recover the part that contacts pee, at least you used to.

A few years back I was on a mom's forum and one of the mom's had gotten pregnant with twins after his vasectomy so this time they got her tubes tied also. For the next April Fools she had one of the pregnant moms send her a positive test as a joke on her husband. She told her husband April Fools within minutes of showing him the test and pretending it was hers but she said his face was priceless.

So there can be a joking way to use them too! But I doubt that's what most people do with them.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Graywolf2 said:


> "Buying and selling others’ pregnancy tests is the latest trend on the Internet. Those involved in the trade said the buyers’ motive is often to trap a man."
> 
> Seen At 11: Positive Pregnancy Tests Up For Sale Online « CBS New York


Anything can be bought and sold online.

Including this:

Bids reach $800,000 to woman, 28, who is auctioning her virginity* - NY Daily News

And dirty, used female underware.

My thought are these weird kinds of stuff are just money making gimmickry.

_" A fool and his money are soon parted.."_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> fake a miscarriage?


That's exactly what they do.

This is an age old ploy, the internet is just taking advantage of the larger potential customer base.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

any man with half a brain would hand her a bottle of water and a second stick and say lets be 100% sure because sometime they can be wrong.

And honestly i dont know how or why most men dont bother to do a paternity test on their kids especially if its girls who you briefely dated and is all of the sudden saying the kid is yours and you owe child support. The tests arent expensive, ive seen them for as cheap as $75 and you can do it with a cheek swab so no trip to the hospital for drawing blood.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

the2ofus said:


> You can get ones that you recover the part that contacts pee, at least you used to.


Yeah, there is absolutely nothing in the world that makes contact with body fluids okay. I can generally tolerate my own, and can deal with limited exposure to certain fluids. But you will never see me wiping noses or volunteering to hold someone's hair after a bad night out. I even had to leave the room when my friends would breastfeed because it grossed me out so badly. The idea of sending urine covered specimens through the mail makes me never want to check my mailbox again.... I guess my BF should be relieved that he'll never fall victim to a stunt like this while he's with me, huh? :rofl:


----------

